
Creating An NFS-Like Standalone Storage Server With GlusterFS On Debian Lenny - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-an-nfs-like-standalone-storage-server-with-glusterfs-on-debian-lenny
======
abyssknight
FYI, we used this at the company I last worked for. Corrupted our entire
filesystem and took down an 8 node production cluster.

After weeks of user complaints, downed systems and the like they bought a SAN.
I left the company before it was implemented, but I think it's stable now.

At some point we let the Gluster developers in to test on the machines (scary,
yes) and they were unable to fix the issue.

------
bjclark
We use GlusterFS and hate it. It's healing seems to do more bad than good and
we're looking at moving all of our files to S3 instead.

------
timdorr
How have I never heard of this filesystem? It sounds pretty awesome. Has
anyone ever used it before?

